# Ground Control?



## alvis (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun ein seit 9 Monaten und mittlerweile 3000km wieder auf dem Bike
sitze, überlege ich mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen.

Im Moment fahre ich ein Radon Hardtail mit ziemlich guter Ausstattung.
Das Bike habe ich mir Ende April 2015 gekauft mit fox Gabel und XT Ausstattung.

Nu bin ich am überlegen mir ein
Ground Control 2 zuzulegen.
Da etwas mehr Federweg bestimmt Laune macht.
Ich sehe das GC für meine Bedürfnisse als Eierlegendewollmilchsau. ..
Ich fahre gerne Strecke mit Trailanteil.
Bei den Trails ist mir das Radon zu unruhig.
Vielleicht können hier mal ein paar Leute ihre Erfahrungen bzw. Ihre Konfiguration Posten.
Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich die Magura Bremse nehmen sollte.
Bei der Gabel überlege ich auch die Pike gegen eine Fox zu tauschen. ...oder doch nicht?

https://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-ground-control-2/aid:816684

Wer Bock hat kann gerne seinen Senf dazu abgeben


----------



## montero (9. Februar 2016)

Servus!

Fahre das 2015er Ground Control 3 und bin ebenfalls Hardtail-Umsteiger. Mein Fahrprofil scheint deinem ähnlich zu sein.
Hier habe ich es etwas genauer beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-sind-die-ground-control-fahrer.743962/#post-12796659

Für mich auch das ideale Fahrrad, da total ausgewogen und meinem Hardtail in fast jedem Bereich überlegen. Ausnahme bildet hier die Wendigkeit aber da kann ein 27,5" Fully mit 130mm eben bei einem 26"-Hardtail mit 100mm nicht mithalten 
Ansonsten klettert das Rad super und der Federweg reicht für mich auch auf dem Trail vollkommen aus.

Zur Ausstattung kann ich nicht viel sagen, da sich mein Rad hier stark unterscheidet. Ist ja teilweise eh eine Geschmacks- bzw. Glaubensfrage.
Mein Tipp: Spar dir das Upgrade der Laufräder - das ist es m.E. nach nicht wert. Und bei der Bremse bin ich persönlich Fan von Shimano. Habe bei meinem GC auch die ach so tolle superleichte Formula-Bremse gegen eine simple XT getauscht. Da weiß ich einfach wo ich dran bin 

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Gruß,
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliiii (11. Februar 2016)

Interessant, gleiche Ausgangssituation wie bei mir, deswegen schreibe ich jetzt einfach mal.
Fahre auch seit etwa einem Jahr ein Radon Zr Race Hardtail (mit nachgerüsteter Vario-Sattelstütze) auf einer vergleichbaren Gesamtdistanz und steige jetzt auf ein Fully um, da Trails aller Art mir einfach am meisten Spaß machen (vor allem abwärts) und ich zuletzt öfter mal Probleme mit den Ellenbogengelenken (Entzündungen) bekam durch zu viel Geschüttel mit Druck auf den Armen.
War vor kurzem in München und habe probeweise auf dem Ground Control und dem Granite Chief Platz genommen. Habe mich dann allerdings für das Granite Chief entschieden, wegen der bergablastigeren Sitzposition. Das Ground Control hat mich von der Sitzposition sehr an das Hardtail erinnert. Das Rad soll in etwa 2 Wochen kommen, solange hat das Wetter noch Zeit besser zu werden .

Die XT-Bremse kann ich auch empfehlen, diese habe ich an meinem Hardtail, aber auch die (günstige) Deore und die SLX sollen ähnlich gut sein.
Einen Vergleich der Funktionen findet man z.B. hier:




Habe mich deshalb getraut die Deore fürs Granite Chief zu konfigurieren und dafür bei den Laufrädern draufzulegen. Ob das schlau war, wird sich herausstellen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## alvis (11. Februar 2016)

@oliiii 
@montero 

Tach zusammen, 

Danke euch schonmal für eure Beiträge. ..
Oliiii das mit dem Chief hatte ich auch mal überlegt ,  wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es nicht zuviel Federweg für meinen Anspruch wäre.....
Käme mal auf eine Probefahrt an...
Noch bin ich ja nicht soweit ,  ein wenig muss ich noch mit dem Klingelbeutel  rum gehen.

Ich schaue mal , 
Gucke schon länger in alle Richtungen 
aber mittlerweile ist eigentlich klar es wird in jedem Fall ein Rose. ..
Ok sind auch nur 10 km bis Bocholt. 
Mal schauen wann es was wird.

Schöne Grüße 

Ach ja  falls noch jemand was positives oder auch negatives zu berichten hat...
Immer raus damit


----------



## Hans-J (27. April 2017)

Moin an alle GC-Fahrer und GC-Interessenten!

Das GC II fahre ich seit Herbst letzten Jahres.
Im Prinzip bin ich sehr zufrieden, dennoch musste ich einige Basteleien vornehmen:
- Mit der Shimano XT8000-Bremse kam ich nicht klar: die war mir zu giftig und im Gelände gar nicht zu dosieren!
  Ich habe dann ein "Downgrade" vorn auf die XT-785 gemacht, - diese alte Shimano-Bremse ist hervorragend!
- Die PIKE-Gabel ist für "knallige Löcher" wie geschaffen, dennoch ist mir die PIKE etwas zu unsensibel bei
  groben Schotterwegen, Pflastersteinstraßen, etc.. ROSE empfiehlt mir dünneres Öl einzufüllen, was ich
  noch machen werden
- Lenker gekürzt (Segelstangen mag ich nicht)
- Schmutzfänger angebaut: einen "nassen Hintern" mag ich absolut nicht...
- Der XT-Antrieb hat "nur" 22 Gänge mit zwei Kettenrädern;
  mein Luxuswunsch nach zwei höheren Gängen für Rückenwind- und Bergabfahrten ist leider nicht möglich,
  macht aber nix, das Rad ist auch so verflixt schnell...


----------

